# Show off your sleepy pooch!



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

He was tired


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL,

My girls got two long walks today, a trip to explore petsmart, and a couple of hours at the dog park... And got full bellies of food and treats after we got home.

I just picked up the camera and snapped these after I saw the thread.

Hope... On my left










Monica on the other sofa on my right..










A couple of pooped out puppies..


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Great idea for a thread!









One of my first pictures of Cupid sleeping.









This one is more recent; it's from last month.









Clayton napping at the same time.


----------



## USA (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok..ok...I'm just DYING to show off my new rescue pup anyway!! LOL! Here she is! My pride & joy! She has owned me for 3 months now! Rescue from the local shelter here in Denver metro area..my little Sassie!! She had just come back from the groomer's and boy did she need it! She was happy to be home again but all the excitement pooped her out! Isn't she sooo cute?? The shelter said she was 1 1/2 yrs old and Yorkie/Bichon mix. My vet said Yorkie/Maltese...I don't know...I just love her!! Whadda think???


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

or


----------



## USA (Sep 18, 2009)

Thracian;
What kind of pup is your first photo's? My little rescue looks just like her-same hair texture, confirmation etc...I would like to know what my little Sassie really is and I believe your pup is the same. They had to clip her pretty short all the way around as she was a mess from the shelter! Thanks!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is my precious Snoopy sleeping with her Daddy's arm wrapped around her.










Here is my Snoopy and Hershey sleeping side by side.










again










and Rocky sleeping


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Thracian;
> What kind of pup is your first photo's? My little rescue looks just like her-same hair texture, confirmation etc...I would like to know what my little Sassie really is and I believe your pup is the same. They had to clip her pretty short all the way around as she was a mess from the shelter! Thanks!


Cupid is also a rescue. He is a Lhasa Apso/miniature poodle mix. He's about 18 pounds. How much does Sassie weigh? Have you got any more photos of her? Her face looks different, but I can't tell if it's just the grooming.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Hahaha my sleepy pooch... that would have to be Ollie...10 year old permanent foster... bounced in 9 homes in 9 years and then to us. He's like an 80 pound cat.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's my sleepy Kuma bear. 




























Not Kuma, but still really funny. This is Barney, one of the dogs from the Pug group I used to be a part of at the end of one of our Pug parties.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Then there's my Dane.. he's a member of the blanket lovers society support group...










And Luna Girl fell asleep on her toy in the yard she was soo pooped.










Then there's Benny my toy fox terrier... he runs a close second to Ollie


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just had to add this one of Ollie since he's doing his best impression of a cattle dog here 










Then a group shot of Dauber (Dane) Mr. Bean (boston Terrier), Ollie (boxer/bulldog) and Probably Benny in there somewhere too (he's on the blanket near Mr. bean's butt (not a good place to be, he's stinky). The chocolate cocker walking around is another foster, Howie.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Stella....snoozing on the sofa....one of her favorite spots....


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

The kids tucked him in


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

An exhausted Coco after a grueling round of fetch










And DJ & Coco in the back seat after a day at the river


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

these are all so cute! i love seeing doggies sleeping with their tongues hanging out! so silly 

iorek was sleeping in brom's kennel so he decided to squeeze behind it to nap










sleeping in his favourite chair, doing his best snoopy impersonation!










sleeping in the most uncomfortable looking position in his other favourite chair. the doggies sure are doing a number on this chair! good thing i am getting a new cushion for it as soon as brom is a little more mature (i love ikea!)


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Tanner sleepin in his kennel









Buster sleepin at my grandma's 









My Fuzzy Fuz is a sleepin









This is what happens when you wake up the puppies


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rebel:









Awww.. 









Harleigh (+Phoebe):









So lady-like...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i just took this the other night....

Mr. Moo and Miley, too....









then we have Ms Tir Ceo...this is at work...









Saoirse....again, at work...









and Moo...at work...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dante











Duke (who follows the sun around the house)










Molly and Esther











Esther (when we tortured her by making her sleep in a crate)


----------



## USA (Sep 18, 2009)

Cupid is also a rescue. He is a Lhasa Apso/miniature poodle mix. He's about 18 pounds. How much does Sassie weigh? Have you got any more photos of her? Her face looks different, but I can't tell if it's just the grooming.
----
I guess the photo's I have don't show her fur best...I just tried to take more photo's but she won't hold still! LOL! Hope you can tell here somewhat. Sassie was 7.3 lbs when I got her but she was sooooo skinny her poor spine was protruding somewhat. You could feel it pretty bad! Also her ribs as well. It made me cry. Two months later friends are calling her "Fat and Sassie!" lol. She weighed in at the vet at two months later at 10.5 lbs. Now she is retaining that weight and you cannot feel her spine or ribs anymore and when you pick her up believe me she is solid. She is 13 inches long from the butt to the shoulder. Her hair is slightly wavy and pretty fluffy on her legs and feet. Her hair is somewhat straighter on her back. Her adorable ears are floppy and have a slight wave in the hair. She is white-tan-black and grey. She also has some darker brown in some of her hairs. She is adorable. They did cut her hair very very short because of the mats she had. (Note: The second photo is before the haircut..)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

What if your dog doesn't sleep? 
Here's Hallie-


















And Peanut-


----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just took this one a few minutes ago. Snoopy and Rocky sleeping together:


----------



## olla86 (Oct 15, 2009)

They are so cute!!!! I have not a picture of my Amur...


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

olla86 said:


> They are so cute!!!! I have not a picture of my Amur...


Well get camera & get going  !


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

What a fun thread!

MAYZIE



















RANGER


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Sleepy Mitch


















Sleepy Matrix


















Oops! That's not a dog!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Sleeping on the mom!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Locke said:


> Oops! That's not a dog!


Haha! That cracked me up.


----------



## captruff (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is my rescue Landseer Newfoundland Koushi He is about 3 years old.



Jeff


----------



## Sherm (Apr 30, 2009)

Our Sibley at about 6 months. Rough day at the cottage....


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Some sleepy time pics in memory of my Dauber 

This is Dauber and Mr. Bean. My Boston actually raised my Dane so he would always give up alpha to a dog 1/3 his size.










Dauber at 4 months old










Dauber and Honey Pie (we just lost Pie in August so this one is really heart breaking.










And this was the last pic ever taken of Dauber 2 nights before he died. It was this thread that made me do it... how odd it should be his swan song.










If you look close enough you can see the very end of his tongue sticking out... he never slept like that.

Missing you HORRIBLY Big guy...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


>


Hahahaha I love it! Look at the little tongue!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I love this thread. All the pictures are SO funny! Here are some of Stella!

This was last night right before Daddy brought her to bed.








SUUUPPPEEERRR stretched out.. and passed out.








Teeny Tiny little ball! Both back feet under the chin!








Legs straight in the air, head behind a pillow!


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace (Sep 25, 2009)

Sleeping on daddy


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I always feel compelled to share this one 









Pebbles! Truffs' boyfriend 









Truffs and Pebbles (this is actually Truffles' bed but Pebbles took it)


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Truffs and Pebbles (this is actually Truffles' bed but Pebbles took it)


That is absolutely adorable! I wish Stella had a boyfriend.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL I don't know why they're gf/bfs hahaha they're both fixed =) But Pebbles was staying at our place for about 2 weeks and they really seemed to love each other. They even groomed each other hehe


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzz








I woke him up with the flash here..








Thats better..








Brotherly love..









I cant find a sleeping one of Bless,will dig one up.


----------



## JoAm0415 (Oct 19, 2009)

Our Brewzy the day after we got her from the shelter.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's my two ...


----------

